# ID on some fish and comments on tank setup dial up warning



## evolution2006 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi, I just wanted to ask everyone out there what they thought of my first cichlid setup. Please leave comments on what you think. Also any fish in there that you are able to ID please let me know. only have 7 fish in total, the ones i know of are 2 x frontosa, and 1 x butterkoferi (if thats spelt properly)

Here goes for the pics:

1









2









3









4









5









6


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

2nd pic is some kind of female pea****


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

tank looks great, hard to id any fish because they are so young, some of the cichlid experts might now a little better, the bottom pic, the striped fish almost looks like an auratus, but im sure its not, it would be showing some color already.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

5th to the right looks like a frontosa. other than that I cant help much with african cichlids.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

tank looks great! I can ID the fronts, but the others are too young really..


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

really nice setup what kind of rocks did u use


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice pics!

The 5th pic with the fish with the black stripes kinda looks like a convict cichlid to me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2006)

the fish in the 5th pic with the black stripes is definitely a front, but you already knew that, Evolution. lol

Thats a really nice looking setup too. 
Sorry, i can't help ID any of the others.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

VERY nice set-up, put together very well.

BTW, the cichlid hiding behind the rock in the last pic looks more like a kribensis to me, not an aurautus.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

I would agree on that last pick, that the hiding one LOOKS like a Krib.
Don't know for sure, more shots always help!


----------

